

My Life Inside a Remote Chinese Bitcoin Mine - jackgavigan
http://www.coindesk.com/my-life-inside-a-remote-chinese-bitcoin-mine/

======
yitchelle
I can never get my head around bitcoin miners. They spent huge amount of
energy to find the right combination of 1s and 0s which can be converted to
legal tender. Would it not be more beneficial for this energy be spent for
science or medical research? Am I too cynical?

edit: spelling & grammar

